# Symetrische Pfade in Illustrator ?



## aTa (23. November 2004)

Moin,
also ich weiss nicht genau ob meine Überschrift passt,
ich hab folgendes Problem und zwar will ich mit Pfaden einen Kopf nachzeichnen, das funktioniert auf der einen Seite auch soweit ganz gut, nur das Problem ist wenn ich den Pfad auf der andern Seite an den andern Pfad anpassen will dann werden die Rundungen etc. nicht 100% genau gleich wie bei dem auf der andern Seite.
Gibt es ne Möglichkeit das irgendwie zu spiegeln oder dass er beide Pfade exakt gleich macht

Ich hoffe ihr wisst ungefähr was ich meine, danke schon mal!

ata


----------



## zechi (23. November 2004)

Rechtsklick auf gezeichneten Pfad > transformieren > spiegeln (reflect) mit aktiviertem KOPIEREN.


----------



## aTa (23. November 2004)

Danke, auch ne gute Möglichkeit.
Ich hab noch ne andere für die, die es interessiert.
Den Mittelpunkt des Bildes bestimmen, dann den Pfad auf der einen Seite zeichen aber nicht schließen, dann kopieren und spiegel den kopierten Pfad an den andern dransetzten und jeweils die 2 Endpunkte der Pfade markieren und mit STRG+J zusammenfügen.


----------

